
Colorized old B&W photos that will change the way you imagine history - michalbe
https://www.demilked.com/historic-photos-colorized-marina-amaral/
======
childintime
Loved it, specially the native indians, and the chilling portrait of Adolf
Hitler at the end.

These photos could make an even bigger impact a few years from now, when shown
in artificially high resolution.

Edit: this isn't an AI-project as far as I can tell.

~~~
michalbe
It is not, the artist colored those in PS.

